

"Zionist" Intel & IBM Blacklisted By Iran - helwr
http://www.itproportal.com/portal/news/article/2010/7/2/zionist-intel-ibm-blacklisted-iran/

======
rbanffy
Nobody can accuse Mr. Ahmadinejad of being a boring person. Quite the
contrary. He was born to be an entertainer.

